# Squatters' handbook



## dharma bum (Jan 2, 2011)

just saw this, so i thought i'd post it on here...

SquatSpace | squatters' handbook contents


----------



## Grimey (Jan 3, 2011)

this is real good dharma, thanks for posting. bit of a shame its so Australia focused tho


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Jan 5, 2011)

There is also a British Squatters handbook.

I don't know of a U$A one though ?
Anyone know of one ?
Or a link to good online legal/etc info for the USA ???
Linda/Ziggy


----------



## dharma bum (Jan 5, 2011)

here's a link to another one. it's a pdf but takes a second to download. good info though.

Squatters Handbook.pdf


----------

